
Show HN: A platform to match college students to employers for internships - korsiz
https://app.condecca.com
======
korsiz
Hi, I'm looking for some feedback on the app my team and I created. It's our
first product.

Condecca is a hiring platform that matches employers with university students
looking for short-term internships or project based work. University students
are motivated to work for professional experience at a lower rate than their
non-student counterparts, but finding the right student for a task can be
challenging. This is because previous job experience and other metrics that
are used in hiring are often missing from a student's portfolio. Condecca
facilitates this complex matching task and is building a ground-up machine
learning solution to more effectively predict which students will be best for
a job.

